# Console Wars



## YouSir (Feb 15, 2009)

Well seeing as there's a proper forum for 'em now I thought I'd start a poll to see which is the bestest of this generations consoles, or at least the most beloved of Urbanites. I'm guessing that the Wii is going to come first with the 360 in second but y'never know, plus I'll throw the DS in as well which may fiddle the numbers.

Anyway, which one/ones do you have? And why them over the others?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't really buy on the basis of exclusives more variety and online experience but the biggest factor is price. The PS3 is still too expensive to warrant serious consideration, the 360 forms the best choice of variety and a lot of choice as well as being pretty cheap.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 15, 2009)

PS2, i'll buy a PS3 eventually


----------



## The Groke (Feb 15, 2009)

All of the above except for the Spectrum. I have an Atari 800xl instead which is way better.


Xbox 360 is my favourite still - best games, best performance and the best online experience.

I am on my second one yeah, but my first was over 3 years old when it died the other week - I didn't begrudge it too much.


----------



## YouSir (Feb 15, 2009)

I should have some proper justification for my 360 but when I think about it the only reasons I had for buying it was prejudice. I did have a DS a while back but it just reinforced my little mental image of Nintendo as purveyors of relatively light, arcady games (although I wouldn't call them kids game necessarily). And the PS3 just never entered onto my horizon, probably because of price, no one I know actually has one. 360 was cheaper than the PS3, had enough titles that I recognised enough to want to play (which the Wii doesn't) and it had Fallout 3, although I'm arguably one of the only people around who still thinks that Fallout 2 on the PC was an infinitely better game, but it still sucked me in.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 15, 2009)

I love the Wii but haven't touched it since getting a 360, the main reason is CoD 4. If the Wii had decent online gaming I'd play more, I love single player games but nothing quite beats a good session with some highly skilled human killers!


----------



## Daniel (Feb 15, 2009)

My Mum has a DS, but that doesn't really count and I used to have a PSP, but my nephew put it in the bin, and noone realised for agessss so it found its way into the back of the damn rubbish lorry 

I love my 360 though, it doesn't get as much love as it used to, but still has its fun moments.

Unfortunately, my PS3 doesn't get played much, mainly cos I buy games on my 360 cos of achievements, yes I'm a tad bit sad like that.

I was considering getting a Wii, maybe one day...


----------



## geminisnake (Feb 15, 2009)

I have and use the PS2, Wii and DS. Son has the 360 which I occasionally use. Don't think I'll get the PS3.
I still have all my old consoles(quite a few) as well and occasionally the SNES gets wired up. I love that it's INSTANT!!!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 15, 2009)

I've been mulling over getting a SNES again, there's a ton on eBay dead cheap and I want to play the Desert Strike games again!


----------



## Jambooboo (Feb 15, 2009)

I have a Wii, two 360s (an original 20gb Premium and a new HDMI Elite) and a DS - the Wii is chipped, both 360s have had the drives flashed to play 'back-ups' while I've got an R4 for the DS. I did have a PSP but it broke - returned it to Gamestation and was offered the choice of a refund or exchange so I took the money.

The 360s get used the most; there's not that many good games for the Wii - barring about maybe 10 games - while I only really play the DS if I'm away from home.

I've nearly impulse-purchased a PS3 on more than one occasion; I _may_ get one when Killzone 2 is released _if_ I can get a bundle for a very good price - regardless, I think the 360 is a far better console in terms of games.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 15, 2009)

Have a 360, a DS, a PSP and a gaming PC.

For my needs, the 360 is by far the best console and the PSP is the best handheld.

Had a Wii... for me, shit. A novelty. Goodfor party games, but that's it. Lips and Scene It (and of course FIFA 09) are better when people are round anyway.

PS3 is a good machine but overpriced and fewer good games than the 360. It also loses out graphically despite superior hardware. Bluray? so what?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 16, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I've been mulling over getting a SNES again, there's a ton on eBay dead cheap and I want to play the Desert Strike games again!


----------



## isitme (Feb 16, 2009)

i stll haven't played any of the new consoles


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 16, 2009)

ok...

got a 360 play it for racing games and bioshock b4 bioshock came out on the ps3

2 x ps3 first one broke a day after getting my big hd telly and at one point thought it was a gonner so bought another have since revived it quiter better graphically on a decent sized screen mainly play on this rather than ther others...

a wii which is a party game machine only really

psp good for long journeies and tp has a ds which has seen more use.

over all from all the consoles i'd rate the ps3 over the 360 as long as you don't include racing games where the ps3 has yet to have a decent racer (though wipeout comes a close second to pgr) 

as for the bluray issue it's not that important until you have a screen which can display it then it comes into it's own.

my real fear is that this will never happen gaming wise as the 360 has greater market penitration so who would develope more content for blurays storage when it won't be playable on the other major console. 

that being said they are totally different machines and although there's cross polination in the games they aren't the same.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 19, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I've been mulling over getting a SNES again, there's a ton on eBay dead cheap and I want to play the Desert Strike games again!



Check out your local market. They're a hell of a lot cheaper than ebay and (if the stall has a tv) you can try it out first to make sure it works.

Im gonna get one in a couple of weeks once I get time to go, although I may get a Megadive instead. Still undecided.


I played a wii once. It was fun but the selection of games don't really appeal to me. Played 360 a few times and really want to get one but funds don't allow at the moment  maybe when they come down to less than £100 and second hand games become cheaper in the shops.

Until then I'll make do with SCUMMvm and my point n click adventures


----------



## Boycey (Feb 19, 2009)

i introduced a mate to halo 1 yesterday, it were ace


----------



## Kanda (Feb 19, 2009)

360/Wii/PSP/PS3/PS2/DS

Gaming PC and Mac


----------

